# how do you get this effect



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

this paint is sick.... love the water touch.... how is this done? anybody know?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

looks like on there, he sprayed the grey, Then take a spray bottle of water and mist water over it so it lands in those droplets. Spray the black over it and when it dries you ahve it.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

i have never done it,but ive seen it done before,first you lay your bottom color (silver) and let it cure,mist some droplets on it and spray your top color(black) at an angle but just barely mist it on,then you bake the car,clear it,wetsand and clear again.Dont hold this against me iver never tried it


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

decals under clear coat. ok I'm joking,but i didnt know.

I've done that water mist thing before... ...but not on purpose


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 15 2005, 04:21 PM~4007059
> *decals under clear coat.   ok I'm joking,but i didnt know.
> 
> I've done that water mist thing before...   ...but not on purpose
> *


lol tell me about it,How about the bug effect? :biggrin: or my favorite-"Whos hair is this?!"


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

i dont know how to do it but its nice and probly takes alot of skill


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lolol i dont know i wouldnt trust the water.... one time i painted a car and the fucken air hose droped some water on the hood of the car and i didnt realize it and i cleared right over it.... and it just made a fucking blister like effect i poped it wit a needle and let the water out and it looked normal...lol but that was on clear... no on base...


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

yes you lay down thr base, been black, spray on water, get a pearl, id say white or silver pearl and mist it on at an angle then either let the water dry out or bake it, then clear it, looks better if you use 2 different colours , sprayed a 2 different angles.


----------



## 56droppedhardtop (Feb 16, 2005)

i think its a decal, with clearcoat over it.... i mean... ive seen chrome tape used in panel jobs, and ive seen people use stickers in paintjobs.... if yer gunna burry that much flake it wouldnt matter, you could easily bury some graphics that you buy from schucks, or wherever.... just my thought....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 56droppedhardtop_@Oct 16 2005, 12:52 PM~4010565
> *i think its a decal, with clearcoat over it....  i mean... ive seen chrome tape used in panel jobs, and ive seen people use stickers in paintjobs.... if yer gunna burry that much flake it wouldnt matter, you could easily bury some graphics that you buy from schucks, or wherever.... just my thought....
> *


wow go jump off a cliff with your thoughts :uh:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64_impalas_@Oct 16 2005, 02:53 AM~4009163
> *yes you lay down thr base, been black, spray on water, get a pearl, id say white or silver pearl and mist it on at an angle then either let the water dry out or bake it, then clear it, looks better if you use 2 different colours , sprayed a 2 different angles.
> *



thats pretty much it.......We've talked about it befor......If you get a chance to check out overhouling, Chip Foos does it to a truck.

But mostly I just wanted to say.......


DAMN THATS A FUCKING NICE PAINT JOB!!!! :0 
any body know who the painter is?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

his name is levi, he is a bad mofo thats about all i know here is another


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Oct 16 2005, 02:19 PM~4011036
> *thats pretty much it.......We've talked about it befor......If you get a chance to check out overhouling, Chip Foos does it to a truck.
> 
> But mostly I just wanted to say.......
> ...


I was gonna say that I saw Chip Foose do it on Overhaulin. I believe he did to a car also. I wish I would've paid better attention. He explained and showed how it was done.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

How do you stop the water from dripping


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 16 2005, 05:20 PM~4011039
> *his name is levi, he is a bad mofo thats about all i know here is another
> *



He is a cool ass guy. I saw 6 different cars he painted at the shop he works at, SOME BAD ASS WORK.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

for some reason, this car always shows up blue, its not even close to blue, its teal. but then again, PICS NEVER DO CUSTOM PAINT JUSTICE.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no doubt definately inspires us upcoming painters to strive for great paint jobs


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

all i know is it looks killer,i think the water effect sets it off to a different level.if my paint job was that nice i would be petrified to drive it.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Oct 16 2005, 03:04 PM~4011294
> *How do you stop the water from dripping
> *


mist on droplets with a spray bottle


----------



## 56droppedhardtop (Feb 16, 2005)

look at it close.... every drop is the same..... and every drop is shaded.....goes from small to big... yer tellin me that you have that much control over a spray bottle??? c'mon... seriously. i guarantee its a sticker clearcoated over.....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 56droppedhardtop_@Oct 17 2005, 12:53 PM~4016822
> *look at it close.... every drop is the same..... and every drop is shaded.....goes from small to big... yer tellin me that you have that much control over a spray bottle??? c'mon... seriously. i guarantee its a sticker clearcoated over.....
> *


seriously man,find a nice tall building and jump.no sticker jobs :uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 56droppedhardtop_@Oct 16 2005, 12:52 PM~4010565
> *i think its a decal, with clearcoat over it....  i mean... ive seen chrome tape used in panel jobs, and ive seen people use stickers in paintjobs.... if yer gunna burry that much flake it wouldnt matter, you could easily bury some graphics that you buy from schucks, or wherever.... just my thought....
> *


and the flake is under all the graphics dipshit


----------



## 56droppedhardtop (Feb 16, 2005)

you get the painter that did that job to tell me with his own two lips.... until then i call bullshit.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 56droppedhardtop_@Oct 17 2005, 01:32 PM~4017161
> *you get the painter that did that job to tell me with his own two lips.... until then i call bullshit.
> *


ok ill post pics later tonight,im gunna go spray an old hood


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 56droppedhardtop_@Oct 17 2005, 04:32 PM~4017161
> *you get the painter that did that job to tell me with his own two lips.... until then i call bullshit.
> *


...You probably think these are real 63 SS emblems. :uh:


----------



## 56droppedhardtop (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 17 2005, 01:39 PM~4017226
> *ok ill post pics later tonight,im gunna go spray an old hood
> *


check the forecast, and dont forget to wet down yer backyard.


----------



## 56droppedhardtop (Feb 16, 2005)

ive gotta go to work... in a paintbooth.... ill be waiting for those pics.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 56droppedhardtop_@Oct 17 2005, 01:55 PM~4017357
> *ive gotta go to work... in a paintbooth.... ill be waiting for those pics.
> *


go work in your little paint booth and lay vinyls under your paint,heres the pictures of the base,water droplets then shadowed black.still baking as we speak then ready for clear.finished pics tonight.dont have an airbrush so the shadowing is not the most even one


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

here you can see the water drops evaporating


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

I imagine you would have to use a lot of clear to get that smooth. Sweeet!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Oct 17 2005, 03:07 PM~4017886
> *I imagine you would have to use a lot of clear to get that smooth. Sweeet!
> *


2 coats,wetsand and flo-coat.this is with 3 heavy coats over reduced 10%.The drops dry pretty smooth compared to tapeline and such,here ya go decal boy :biggrin:


----------



## Ðøwñ §øú†h Røllër§ (Oct 3, 2005)

decal boy.. :roflmao:


----------



## Ðøwñ §øú†h Røllër§ (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 17 2005, 03:41 PM~4017235
> *...You probably think these are real 63 SS emblems. :uh:
> *


and that SS is painted to look like rust :rofl:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ðøwñ §øú†h Røllër§_@Oct 17 2005, 06:29 PM~4019271
> *and that SS is painted to look like rust :rofl:
> *


thats the new HOK rust simulator,spray on and watch the rust form!


----------



## quiklids (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 17 2005, 01:39 PM~4017226
> *ok ill post pics later tonight,im gunna go spray an old hood
> *


My bro says to add glycerin to the water...helps the droplets stand up. Never tried it myself.

Nice work japSW20...when in doubt-shoot a panel!

BTW...Levi's a badass


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by quiklids_@Oct 17 2005, 07:14 PM~4019577
> *My bro says to add glycerin to the water...helps the droplets stand up.  Never tried it myself.
> 
> Nice work japSW20...when in doubt-shoot a panel!
> ...


yea definetely.I never tried it,but it seemed simple s i went out back and tried it,what happen to decal boy? i saw him in here but he aint respond :biggrin: sucker


----------



## 56droppedhardtop (Feb 16, 2005)

sucker? look at the borders on levis job.... look at the consistancy on that other job compared to yours.... im not arguing that it cant be done, im saying it cant be done with that much control.
im not dissin on yer paint work, im just tryin to prove a point... big to small, uniform, compared to somethin that looks like slag from a shitty weld...

ya know?

yours looked random, and that other one is perfect.... i dont know if levi has learned to train waterdropplets with shock collars or some shit, but im still not convinced.

p.s... im a painter too... so im not some jackass kid tryin to step up and talk shit.


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

well this topic wasnt to have a bunch of bullshit arguing goin on..... but i dont think for one minute a painter like levi would use a stencil on that calibur of a car...... the man has a name for himself.... good work bro.... wannna paint my shit heh


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Oct 17 2005, 08:40 PM~4020229
> *well this topic wasnt to have a bunch of bullshit arguing goin on..... but i dont think for one minute a painter like levi would use a stencil on that calibur of a car...... the man has a name for himself.... good work bro.... wannna paint my shit heh
> *



Exactly........Look this man is a true artist with his work........I'm sure he has his methods of laying down a good drop pattern, though it may not be a simple spray bottle.

and Japsw20.......my hat goes off to you bro......a lot of guys like to talk about what is this and what is that, or you can't this, can't that.......It's always nice to see less talk and more show :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

I STILL THINK IT LOOKS BADASS,and i would be proud to have estilo or levi paint my car,prolly estilo since hes closer.but i know this it can be done to control the pattern of the water drops with how far away you are to how much spray you use.


----------



## quiklids (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 18 2005, 12:27 AM~4021190
> *I STILL THINK IT LOOKS BADASS,and i would be proud to have estilo or levi paint my car,prolly estilo since hes closer.but i know this it can be done to control the pattern of the water drops with how far away you are to how much spray you use.
> *


A spray gun will give you the ultimate control...paint OR water.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

i dont know why it would be a big surprise to get droplets and have good control of them. its an old trick, a few airbrush artists i know have done it since ive known them. just a matter of practicing it and getting it down.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 17 2005, 05:38 PM~4017740
> *go work in your little paint booth and lay vinyls under your paint,heres the pictures of the base,water droplets then shadowed black.still baking as we speak then ready for clear.finished pics tonight.dont have an airbrush so the shadowing is not the most even one
> *


56 GOT MOTHERFUCKING OWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NICE WORK JAPSW20!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

ok man you win,im sure a top notch painter like levi is going to bury stickers under his paint,and btw my droplets are random,i splattered them on by hand


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 18 2005, 08:44 AM~4022146
> *56 GOT MOTHERFUCKING OWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NICE WORK JAPSW20!
> *


thanks manee :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 56droppedhardtop_@Oct 17 2005, 04:32 PM~4017161
> *you get the painter that did that job to tell me with his own two lips.... until then i call bullshit.
> *



your a moron.


i've been to the painters shop, i have seen alot of cars he has done the same way. just because you dont know shit about anything dont mean its not true.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 56droppedhardtop_@Oct 17 2005, 04:55 PM~4017357
> *ive gotta go to work... in a paintbooth....
> *



maaco????????


you talk a gang of shit, post up some of your "custom work".


----------



## 72caddydeville (Jul 26, 2004)

this is tight, let people hate, but you know that it can be done. think bout it, anything can be done with enough practice. would this be great to have some patterns done, not the hole car in my opinion. how much would something like this cost for some hood and trunk patterns??


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

6000


----------



## 56droppedhardtop (Feb 16, 2005)

[attachmentid=320321][attachmentid=320322][attachmentid=320323][attachmentid=320324][attachmentid=320325]


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

where's the the homie levi from? thats a bad ass paint job


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

That paint is THE sickest I have ever seen .


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

hey mi estilo, whats up with that 63/95 impala coversion?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Oct 20 2005, 05:12 PM~4040044
> *where's the the homie levi from? thats a bad ass  paint job
> *



he works out of a shop in Whittier. He is working out of a homies shop. And for anyone wanting to doubt (or hate due to jealousy) go to Whittier in East L.A. find the shop, I got the address if need be, walk in and ask for Levi or his real name if you know it. What you will meet is one of the coolest guys there is, and he will be glad to show you around the shop at some of the many projects they have there.


Including a fully TIG welded wrapped frame, that polished out to damn near chrome.


Its like fucking a young married chick with an order husband, he cant satisfy her and make her cum, but I have on a few occasions. He is sitting around thinking "my wife cant cum" no thats not it foolio she cums fine when the right man does the job.


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 20 2005, 10:16 PM~4043219
> *
> Its like fucking a young married chick with an order husband, he cant satisfy her and make her cum, but I have on a few occasions. He is sitting around thinking "my wife cant cum" no thats not it foolio she cums fine when the right man does the job.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 ................ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

good point bro..... the man is a genius..... i want to see more of his work....







> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 20 2005, 10:16 PM~4043219
> *he works out of a shop in Whittier. He is working out of a homies shop. And for anyone wanting to doubt (or hate due to jealousy) go to Whittier in East L.A. find the shop, I got the address if need be, walk in and ask for Levi or his real name if you know it. What you will meet is one of the coolest guys there is, and he will be glad to show you around the shop at some of the many projects they have there.
> Including a fully TIG welded wrapped frame, that polished out to damn near chrome.
> Its like fucking a young married chick with an order husband, he cant satisfy her and make her cum, but I have on a few occasions. He is sitting around thinking "my wife cant cum" no thats not it foolio she cums fine when the right man does the job.
> *


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Oct 20 2005, 06:52 PM~4042018
> *hey mi estilo, whats up with that 63/95 impala coversion?
> *



It's going to be a wile.......It's defanitly a long term project, I just don't have much spare time.  

But I'm hoping to get started on it maybe next summer.......But how ever long it takes.........it will get done


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Nov 2 2005, 03:15 PM~4122916
> *good point bro..... the man is a genius..... i want to see more of his work....
> *



I 2nd that.......if anybody els has pics of his work, please post


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64_impalas_@Oct 16 2005, 04:53 AM~4009163
> *yes you lay down thr base, been black, spray on water, get a pearl, id say white or silver pearl and mist it on at an angle then either let the water dry out or bake it, then clear it, looks better if you use 2 different colours , sprayed a 2 different angles.
> *


this is very true,and u can use any base you want.but make sure that u top it with a clear coat rt away.i've done this before back in the day.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

TTT for a bad ass paint job!


----------



## jimmyboi (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ðøwñ §øú†h Røllër§_@Oct 17 2005, 06:29 PM~4019271
> *and that SS is painted to look like rust :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

does anybody have any more info on levi?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Oct 14 2005, 01:34 PM~4001476
> *this paint is sick.... love the water touch.... how is this done? anybody know?
> *


just take your ride to the homie levi & bro


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 56droppedhardtop_@Oct 17 2005, 12:32 PM~4017161
> *you get the painter that did that job to tell me with his own two lips.... until then i call bullshit.
> *


your a dip shit!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

check it EDog this for the 4 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

bump


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Nov 13 2008, 08:36 AM~12143881
> *
> *


Damn Glen brought this up from the dead :biggrin: 

How ya been bro


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

MY HOMIE SPRAYED THEM ON MY RIDE :biggrin:


----------

